# Anyone Importing an RV now...



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

...that the £ is at it's strongest against the $ since 1992?


Bryan


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

The only trouble is at the moment what you make on the $ to £ exchange rate you may have to pay it back 10x if you've got the measurements wrong and have to ship it back to the States.

According to Paul (UK-RV) who's in Florida and hoping to ship his RV in April the shipping cost is $38.50 m2 and his RV is 122 m2


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

122 m2? Do you mean m3?

A 12m x 2.5m RV is only 30 m2.

Regards
Bryan


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Bryan,

Those figures by Paul are part of a thread on another forum where he is seeking advice from others who have imported an RV from the USA whether to leave exterior items such as mirrors and the rear ladder on or remove them?

He believes that leaving them on his RV becomes 12.5m by 3m by 4m which is 150m2 or should that be 150 m3?


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

m3 not m2 (cubic metres not square metres)

And whilst his mirrors may add to the cost of shipping, they are ignored for registration over here.

That said, removing them will save loads on his shipping so worth doing for that alone.

Bryan


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

A guide to shipping costs is about $125 a foot from Jacksonville to Southampton.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

John,

Were you recommended to use the port and shipping company you used?

Just thinking about your unfortunate dockside theft. I would imagine due to what was taken that the theft occurred on American soil.

Is there a more secure port or shipping company, I wonder who the BIG UK RV dealers use?

We will be in a similar dilemma to Paul (UK-RV) when it's our time to return in that they (and we) will have been touring America for over 12 months so have accumulated quite a lot of kit which will NOT fit very well in your suit case for the flight back.

Paul last told me they were thinking of taking a cruise back to the UK where there is either NO limit on baggage or it is high and I bet that cruise isn't much dearer that a one way flight.


----------



## 102639 (Jan 25, 2007)

*shipping*

HI Please be careful using agents from jacksonville , i have heard of some very bad cases , if you can use a company called seabridge in baltimore these people are friends of mine, i have used them for over 18 years and have had very few problems importing motorhomes ( steve ruston former owner partner westcroft) steve


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve
Nice to hear a good report about a company these days... All we seem to get now is bad news, so your post is quite refreshing..... 
Are you retired now by the way? Hope you are well sorted after the sale of Westcrofts... That company imported my Rockwood new in 1995 just out of interest.

Keith


----------



## 102639 (Jan 25, 2007)

HI Keith 

Sort of retired its hard to leave an industry that you enjoy,i have a motorhome rental co which will keep me busy i also have a lot of customers (friends now) that i help out in one way or another. 

Its only now that i seam to be able to look at this sort of thing IE forms, its amazing what is out there i think these forums are a massive help to people that are new to motorhomes. 

I remember rockwood very well some of the damon guys are ex rockwood people, its a shame it went wrong. 

steve


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve
Thanks for the reply mate...
I don't want to a) hijack this thread or b) use up any more of your free postings (you really should subscribe to get the full benefit of MHF :lol: :lol: :lol: ) so if you want to sent me an email ( you cannot use the PM facility unfortunately) then I would love to chat with you a little more about RV's etc....
I looked at your website, which I must say looks very impressive, and I would also suggest that as a subsciber you would be able to discuss with the site admin about placing advertising on this site, I doubt that you will get rich quickly from the potential income generated, but you never know eh????
Anyway I look forward to recieving an email and take care...
Sorry Bryan, hope you don't mind our little intervention mate :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------

